# Electric Blue Ram



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to sex these fish? I just got one this morning and was wondering how to tell. They have no red bellies so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The same way as other rams. The males are much more colorful. and the females often have pink bellies. I believe the males also have pointed dorsals, but IDK.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Here are 2 pics. He/she is still a little stressed since I got it today.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Let the fish color up a little. I'd guess female on that one, but IDK yet. The pics aren't that high quality.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The Dorsal does look rounded, which would mean female. However they are a little too blurry and it might look like that because of the picture. If the back tip of the dorsal fin looks like a bit of the moon (rounded like that) then it's female. If it comes to a sharp point it is a male. Usually it is a pretty marked difference. If you are looking at it and thinking "well it's pointy but that might be rounded" it's probably a male. 

Male










Female


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like female to me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not long ago i bought some german blue rams from a guy on AB..i figured it would be 5 or 6 months before they were ready to breed so i put them in a 40 long with some cories and odessa barb juvies..
today the wife comes and asks me what the fish was that was in that 40 because it was chasing everybody....at first i thought it might be an odessa but she said it wasn't..so we went back down and when i moved the sponge filter there was a clutch of wigglers way back in the corner of the tank and mom and dad guarding them ferociously....the wife pulled the barbs so only the rams and cories are in the tank now...we'll see how this spawn does..but will soon move the pair to their own 10 and the other 8 rams to a 15 so they can pair up when ready..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome Loha !


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just checked and i have had then for exactly 1 month...


----------

